

Ask HN: What does "tendable" mean to you? - anthonycerra

I'm working on a web app that I've had a hard time coming up with a name for. I finally thought of, and bought the domain for, tendable.com.<p>My co-founder and I were curious to know what people, with no prior knowledge of the context of the app, thought the service was about based on the name alone.<p>Any takers?
======
jeffmould
A few things come to mind:

1\. to "tend" to something. For example, a to-do list or monitoring service.

2\. to extend something. For example, may be an API list or some kind of add-
on.

3\. related to number 1 above would be to be attentive to something.

------
gyardley
Gardening first ('tend to my plants'), sick people second ('tend to a
patient').

The generic usage of tend, '[plural noun] tend to [something]', is a bit too
generic to evoke any strong mental image.

------
jasonshen
It reminds me of "tenable" as in the opposite of "untenable", so basically
something that is doable or possible. Also makes me think of "tending my
garden" so perhaps its some sort of protective thing.

~~~
bennyk
It's tend-able not ten-able. I thought the same when I first read this too.
Tend to as taking care of business

